# "I Eat Local..." Sticker



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I Eat Local Because I Can stickers, $3.50 each plus $.46 shipping. Stickers measure 4 7/8" tall. Please PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Are these window cling type or bumper sticker type adhesive?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Are these window cling type or bumper sticker type adhesive?


It's not exactly window cling, like vinyl, but it's not exactly as sticky as bumper sticker material either. I haven't put one on my car, but I can try it and let you know how well it sticks. For now I feel comfortable saying they'd be better off inside. My boss made these, so I'll ask him if they'd be appropriate for bumper stickers.


----------



## Wollett (Jan 21, 2013)

Where can these be found and what are the qtys that they are being sold in? Thanks Steve


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wollett said:


> Where can these be found and what are the qtys that they are being sold in? Thanks Steve


These can be found right here.  My boss designed them and made them. I'll have to count how many I have...I think he gave me around 10 to try and sell.


----------



## Wollett (Jan 21, 2013)

We are going to try a local market this year and I thought it would be fun to hand them out with products and make them feel like they are a part of something good, which they are buying local


----------

